# The South Bend Clutch Catalog, by AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning has chosen South Bend as one of the premium brands to align itself with when it comes to performance componentry. After all, what good is all that power if you can’t get it reliably to the wheels? And to get things shifting in the right direction, we’ll start this catalog off with some free shipping. 
See what South Bend can do for your Allroad right here, and take advantage of some good ole fashion free shipping. Go fast: here. 










Or contact an AWE Tuning South Bend Clutch specialist at 1.888.568.2257, 215.658.1670, or [email protected] for more information


----------

